# 2006 Draft: In The Long-Term...



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

Who turns out to be the best player?

I'll have to say Rudy Gay or Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Guy in the top left of my avatar.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Andrea Bargnani.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I think that most of the top 8 picks (outside of Sheldon Williams) have great chances to become really good players in this league. This will not go down as a weak draft.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Guy in the top left of my avatar.



yup


----------



## Larry121283 (Jul 1, 2006)

Brandon Roy, Marcus Williams (in time), Randy Foye.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

PG-Marcus Williams
Combo- Randy Foye
SG- Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Adam Morrison
PF- Barg.
C- Saer Sene


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

PG: Rajon Rondo
SG: Rodney Carney
SF: Rudy Gay
PF: Andrea Bargnani
C: Lamarcus Aldridge

Overall: Rudy Gay


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

PG: Marcus Williams
SG: Thabo Sefolosha
SF: Rudy Gay
PF: Andrea Bargnani
C: Lamarcus Aldridge

Overall: Rudy Gay


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

Bargnani and Brandon Roy


----------



## BDMcGee (May 12, 2006)

I think the best all-around player will be Tyrus Thomas, but I think the true best player will be Adam Morrison.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Morrison already proved he could be stopped. He lit up bum Eddie Basden for 25 points in the first half, but with Sefolosha on him in the 2nd half, he was held to 4 points only, Sefo locked him down big time and made Adam a nonfactor in the 2nd half. Sefo is easily going to be the best guard from this draft, guy is just way too good.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

sloth said:


> Morrison already proved he could be stopped. He lit up bum Eddie Basden for 25 points in the first half, but with Sefolosha on him in the 2nd half, he was held to 4 points only, Sefo locked him down big time and made Adam a nonfactor in the 2nd half. Sefo is easily going to be the best guard from this draft, guy is just way too good.


So how many times have you seen Sefo play?

0? Oh okay.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

vigilante said:


> So how many times have you seen Sefo play?
> 
> 0? Oh okay.


More than 0.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

PG: Randy Foye
SG: Rodney Carney
SF: Rudy Gay
PF: LaMarcus Aldridge
C: Shelden Williams

Overall: Rudy Gay


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I would make a starting line up but this a guard heavy draft in my opinion (contrary to what the GM's thought) so I'll make a top 10. If I were starting a team and had the first pick this year, this would've been my list:

STUDS (had a hard time picking 1)
1. Brandon Roy
1a. Randy Foye

Top Class Starter/Occasional All- Star Season
3. Tyrus Thomas
4. Marcus Williams

Could be stars, but could be rotation guys
5. Rudy Gay
6. Andrea Barnani
7. Adam Morrison
8. LaMarcus Aldridge
9. Rodney Carney

My 10th guys is ridiculous because I've never seen him play. But I've spoken with an agent who has had over 10 guys taken in the 1st rd. and guys in the top 3 and he says he's going to be a stud. And from the articles I've read about his I'm really really intrigued by Sergio Rodriguez. I think he's going to make an impact in this league. So I'll put him at 10.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I think Rudy Gay will be the overall best, followed by A.Morrison, Bargnani, Foye, Roy


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Gtown07 said:


> I would make a starting line up but this a guard heavy draft in my opinion (contrary to what the GM's thought) so I'll make a top 10. If I were starting a team and had the first pick this year, this would've been my list:
> 
> STUDS (had a hard time picking 1)
> 1. Brandon Roy
> ...


Nice. Three Blazers in the top-10. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Perfection said:


> Nice. Three Blazers in the top-10. We'll see how it turns out.


Looking pretty good so far.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i'd say Tyrus Thomas


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I see Gay being the best player by far, as in averages of 20-8-4-2-2. I also think Tyrus Thomas will eventually fizzle out as a bust, I don't think his offense will improve significantly for him to be a star-level player.

I believe Rondo is also a dark horse to be a star-caliber player. He's a very skilled PG with killer instincts, just lacks playing time.

Roy will have decent averages of let's say 18-5-5. Foye will be a better Mike James, but not really beyond that. I think Morrison will end up being something like a career 16-18 ppg scorer (but with terrible percentages), and bad numbers in the other statistics. Bargnani won;t be the offensive juggernaut/MVP candidate like Dirk is, but he has a good chance to be a good second option. I see a little bit of a "Peja" career with him, good scoring, below par rebounding, but with better blocking ability. Aldridge will have a Magloire career.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I can not say who is going to be the best long term. Maby Gay, Aldridge or Bargnani. But, I think it is safe to say Roy will be a 18-22 point per game scorer. Kid is amazing, and play's like a 10 year vet.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Long term? Randy Foye.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

I dn't see why everyone says it's impossible for Roy to improve like the other guys in this draft... why can they develop into superstars and he can't, when he's already the best player n the draft? oh, right, he's like *21* years old already, just like Wade was when he was a rookie.. I can see roy turning out to be like wade with worse rebounding and assists numbers. I can jsut as easily see him being a 18-22 point player or whatever.. everyone is hating on Roy and I don't like it.


anyways, when it's all said an done, it will be 

1a/b)Bargnani/Roy
3) Foye


4) Gay
5) Morrison


6) Sergio
7) Aldridge
8) Millsap
9) Smith
10) Carney (?)


----------



## NetsKnight (Jan 29, 2007)

Roy will be the best followed closely by Gay. The darkhorse is Carney. He's got the athleticism to be a great defender, and his shooting should improve. He's a freak athlete that can jump out of the gym. I think Aldridge will end up being a star as well. I haven't seen Rodriguez play much, but most reports are that he is a magician with the ball, I'd expect him to become good once he get acclimated to the NBA game. A lot of people were comparing Foye to Wade but I don't think he has the athleticism as Wade, he could end up as a poor man's D-Wade maybe or maybe a homeless man's D-Wade would be a better description. Bargnani will be good as well. I don't know what to think of Thomas, he got a lot of hype for only coming on in March but we'll see. Sheldon Williams will not live up to the 6th overall pick or where he was picked. He was a early 2nd rounder at best. Morrisonwill end up as a good role player. He doesn't have the athleticism to play defense on the sg/sf he will be guarding and the better athletes and superstars of the league will be able to shut him down.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't know where to put this, and since I didn't post it here (NO!!!!), but on another forum I'll just throw it here so I can pat myself on the back.



Nimreitz said:


> Ok, so here's my list of guys I really really like...
> 
> Bargnani, Gay, Sheldon (but not as a center), Shannon Brown, Rondo, Thabo Sefalosha (never seen him play, but I like everything I read), Quincy Douby, Gansey, Daniel Gibson (if he slips to the second round, he is a STEAL. Seriously, he's going to be like Barbosa for the Suns to some lucky team. He has Arenas written all over him), and James White (with that athleticism, some team has to gamble. Plus he's done a through the legs free throw line dunk, so he's a lock for the 2007 Dunk Contest)
> 
> ...


I love what I say about Gibson.


----------



## NetsKnight (Jan 29, 2007)

Gibson will be at best a homeless man's arenas. He doesn't have the athletic ability of arenas or the quickness/speed. Gibson has nowhere near the speed/quickness of barbosa. He could turn into a poor man's Barbosa.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Sergio Rodriguez will be the steal of the draft.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

NetsKnight said:


> Gibson will be at best a homeless man's arenas. He doesn't have the athletic ability of arenas or the quickness/speed. Gibson has nowhere near the speed/quickness of barbosa. He could turn into a poor man's Barbosa.


It wasn't an Arenas comparison per se, but rather saying that he would be one of the better players in the entire draft that slipped to the second round.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Rondo was a bust. Backup pg. The best overall will be Foye or Roy or maybe Gay hes a wild card. Morrison and Reddick need some D. Williams is going to be an amazing pg after learning form Kidd. Nash did the same thing.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

In my opinion Rondo is playing well when he gets the minutes.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Andrea Bargnani


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

I think Bargnani's going to better than solid and will be the best pro of this draft. Not a single future superstar in this group but several could make an All-Star team down the road (bargnani, aldridge, roy, gay). 

Overall, a really weak draft.


----------

